# Wellsville Ohio River Fishing



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

I went out tonight Man did i find a wonderfull spot , There is a man his name is Pete He has been working on a spot for 2 years . This guy has built landings and a place for locals to fish from the Bank What a Wonderfull Place .
Here is a Guy who uses his own money , labor , and tools to make a place for young and old to enjoy the river .. Why could not the state do something like this It is Truely A WONDERFULL thing Pete is doing and I thnk Him


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well we landed one Yellow Cat and One saugeye then the rain came we will be back out there tomorrow night for sure


----------

